# HELP - Hilton Grand Vacation development in Carlsbad, CA???



## Fletcher921 (Aug 23, 2006)

Help - a friend has asked me for advice regarding a purchase he is considering.  I don't know the Hilton program at all - what do you all think??

_We have until Thursday night to rescind the sale.  The package was with a development project in Carlsbad but the so called enticement was that it was hooked in with Hilton's vacation package.  Essentially we paid $23K  to buy one week per year at the resort of 5800 points to use per year through either Hiltons Vacation Package or through RCI.  It will cost us about $800 a year for dues and taxes and we pay $49 to have vacations arranged at a Hilton site and $149 to have it done through RCI.  Based on the points we have we are supposed to get two weeks per year anywhere in the world. Of course one week would be in peak season, the other in off season. Were also allowed to us it in any amount of days increments we want, so we can go for 2-3 days. 3-5 days, etc.... _

I think it must be Grand Pacific Palisades - advice???

Thank you!!


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 23, 2006)

The Hilton TS system is a good one, but there is little reason to buy HGVC from the developer. When you buy resale you get everthing you would get buying from Hilton and save about $12,000 .

 So Rescind now and save $12,000


----------



## ricoba (Aug 23, 2006)

I like our HGVC membership, but tell your friend to rescind the contract, and research here on TUG and other sites.  

For about $12 - $15,000 he/she should be able to get 7000 points at another Hilton ie.  Orlando or Florida.

Unless he/she wants a very specific week at that specific new GPP & HGVC resort, then there is no reason in my mind to buy retail.


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 23, 2006)

This is at the new Marbrisa project in Carlsbad.
I toured the models a couple weeks ago.. they are gorgeous.

There are a few good reasons to  buy from the developer at this project.

1) You can book your weeks 12 months in advance. I think you will NEED this option, if you want to book summer weeks at this resort. 

2) If they live local, they will have day use anytime of the year. 
The resort will be huge and have several large pool complexes, it will have tennis courts and large sports center and many other great amenities.

3) Resales at this property will NOT qualify to join the Hilton program


----------



## Steve (Aug 23, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> 3) Resales at this property will NOT qualify to join the Hilton program



This is a major departure for Hilton.  I wonder if this will be the policy at all new Hilton resorts (assuming they eventually build some more)...or if this is just for Carlsbad.

Steve


----------



## grgs (Aug 23, 2006)

Here's is another thread on this resort:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27335&highlight=marbrisa

I also have friends who bought in at this resort (see post #10 in the link above).  As CaliDave states, there are some good reasons to consider buying at this resort.  Babs (I see you're in El Cajon), do your friends live in the area?  If so, they may get some good day use from this resort (of course, if they wait and buy resale they could still get that).  My friends' point of view was that it was cheaper to buy the timeshare than to put a pool in at their house.  Also, by the time you figure pool maintenance costs, you're probably at what the mf will be.  They do only live about 10 min. from the resort, so I'm sure they will use it quite a bit.  Now if your friends are not interested in using this specific resort (for either a vacation or day use), there are much cheaper ways to get into the Hilton system.

Glorian


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 23, 2006)

Steve said:
			
		

> This is a major departure for Hilton.  I wonder if this will be the policy at all new Hilton resorts (assuming they eventually build some more)...or if this is just for Carlsbad.
> 
> Steve



This is a affiliate, I do not believe Hilton has anything to do with this policy. 
The developer wants all resales to go through thier sales department.

This developer is very successful at keeping resale prices high, and having good sucess selling owner resales, once the resort is sold out.


----------



## dvc_john (Aug 27, 2006)

As mentioned above, this is an affiliated resort, not an HGVC developed resort. So the purchaser of a resale would not automatically be an HGVC member. I would suspect however that they would be able to join HGVC for a fee, as owners of other HGVC affiliated resorts were able to do.


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 27, 2006)

I have been told you will not be able to join HGVC at all if you buy resale at this property. Unless you buy or sell through the developer resale dept.


----------



## myip (Aug 27, 2006)

I just came back from the HGVC/Grand Pacifica Marbrisa.  It is a very nice resort and I am tempted to buy developer price.  The good thing about it is that it sell fixed Summer week.  You never have to wake up at 5:00am PST to get your summer reservation like Marriott Newport.  The pricing  is not too bad for the develper price summer fixed week garden view week 22-35.
$32,490 - 3 bedroom 8400 pts 
$27,490 - 2 Bedroom 7000 pts  $719 Maintenance fees $172 tax
$19,490 - 1 Bedroom 4800 pts  $630 Maintenance fees $120 tax


----------



## Azjim66 (Aug 28, 2006)

I do not understand spending $23k and $800 per year to spend 1 week per year in inland Carlsbad. You can spend $1000 and $500 per year to spend a week in coastal Ca and $10,000 or less to spend a week in prime time at an HGVC resort. If you are going to spend $23K, why not a Marriott or Four Seasons resale. All of the nicest timeshare exchange inventory is in II.


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 28, 2006)

I think Hilton is just as nice as Marriott.. and I think Marbrisa is nicer than Marriott Newport. I believe it will have more pools, more amenities. It will have its own entrance to Legoland. 

I would not buy Marriott Newport. It's almost impossible to get a summer week. They have a screwed up Platinum season. If you own a Platinum Marbrisa, you should have no problem reserving a summer week. 

How much are the maint fees at Four Seasons? 

Many people that buy Marbrisa are going to want the huge sports complex, the many pools, and activities. None of the coastal $1000 resorts offer anything like that. Marbrisa won't be an easy trade for summer, if you can get it at all.


----------



## chemteach (Aug 29, 2006)

Jim and Cindy said:
			
		

> I do not understand spending $23k and $800 per year to spend 1 week per year in inland Carlsbad. You can spend $1000 and $500 per year to spend a week in coastal Ca and $10,000 or less to spend a week in prime time at an HGVC resort. If you are going to spend $23K, why not a Marriott or Four Seasons resale. All of the nicest timeshare exchange inventory is in II.



Marbrisa is going to be a beautiful resort.  The other SoCal timeshares don't compare in terms of quality.  I would agree that II has many of the nicer resorts for exchange, but if you want to visit SoCal in the summer and stay at a very nice place, Marbrisa is definitely worth considering.  It isn't Four Seasons Aviara, but then it also isn't priced that high and doesn't have the maintenance fees you find at FSA.  

Edye


----------



## Azjim66 (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry, I did not pay enough attention, it looks like summer weeks cost $27K @ Marbrisa. As many a Tugger has said, how else can we get the resale deals if no one pays the Developer price initially?

Cindy


----------



## Denise L (Jan 25, 2007)

Is there any news on how the construction of the new HGVC in Carlsbad is going? Is it still supposed to be open this Fall?  Are owners making reservations now for January 2008? I'd love to stay at this resort in the Summer of 2008.


----------



## VVTrader (Jan 25, 2007)

*Cheap affiliate points*

A Scotland affiliate  2 bedroom bronze week went for $1.00 on Ebay this week.  Add $399 to get it in the HGVC and you have $400 for 2500 points.
High maintenance but possibly good for trading with RCI for other HGVC properties?


----------



## Sthack (Feb 18, 2007)

The other day we got a letter from the sales person which says they are still on schedule to open Winter 2007.  When we purchased (June2006) we were told it was suppose to open Fall 2007.


----------



## JohnnyO (Feb 19, 2007)

When I spoke to the sales/marketing executives at the beginning of last January they said the soonest it would open would be the Fall of 2007.

It is going to be a nice resort.  I took pictures of the construction site.  They are right on top of LegoLand so the Ocean View rooms will also be looking right over the attractions at LegoLand.

I have not purchased from the developer and am going to wait and see.  I own at Grand Pacific Palisades and Carlsbad Seapointe Resort.


----------



## short (Feb 19, 2007)

Sthack said:


> The other day we got a letter from the sales person which says they are still on schedule to open Winter 2007.  When we purchased (June2006) we were told it was suppose to open Fall 2007.



They proboby mean Dec 21 of 2007.

Short


----------

